
Wind power blows past coal in Texas - hourislate
http://www.chron.com/business/energy/article/Wind-power-blows-past-coat-in-Texas-12386751.php
======
xkcd-sucks
I was going to say big deal, Texas has lots of wind, no coal, and a de facto
independent electric grid.

But! It turns out Texas mines a whole bunch of lignite coal which typically
feeds an on-site power plant because lignite is too worthless to ship anywhere

